# Cabin Fever



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

Can't really get out and fish with this weather and other obligations plus its to cold to be in the wood shop so I've spent some time playing around with some new stuff. Most of the time I make cranks and gliders but I've been wanting to play around with plastic. Ordered some early last week and it showed up Friday. Made some moulds over the weekend and punched out a few baits last night. I still have a long way to go but for my first few I think they will get bit. Plus I can make about any color I want.


Some curly suckers.




I have a co-worker who loves twin finns but they are no longer made and are getting hard to find. he loaned me one to see if I could duplicate it and here is the first one out of the mould. I think he'll be happy.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Have to agree- those will get bit. They look great!


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

A few more.


----------



## 6lbtest (Dec 1, 2012)

They look good!! I like the chub/sucker baits! I'm looking to get into this my self. I fish strictly ultralight and it's hard to find baits I like.
If you don't mind a couple questions? What did you use to make your mold? 
what brand plastics are you using? & what type soft? Medium?
Thanks in advance 
Dan


----------



## spinnerbayt (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm just making POP moulds. You can get plastic from a number of manufactures. Spike-it, MF, Calhoun, Bait Junky, ect... I'm making muskie baits so all my plastic is hard. I do need to get some softer plastic for a few applications I'm working on. You can get separate hardener and softener also.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

I also just started making pop molds/pouring them I've made some crappie jig molds and what I have done was just buy some cheap baits cut them up and melt them and pour with that


----------



## 6lbtest (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks alot for the info guys!! I have some ordering to do!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Those look great SB! Looks like you were able to get a lot of glitter in. I also love the colors and color contrast. Fabulous looking baits!

For future mold creations, and for more swimming action, consider the following. Something aklac showed me. Unreal action.

Law of thirds. Most twisters/basic sassy shad style swimbaits/other smaller soft plastics have all their action in the back 1/3 where the tail is. Yes the front 2/3 is still soft plastic and will wiggle in the water a bit, but the top 2/3 is rarely "designed for swimming action".

If you can get the top 1/3 to "swim from side to side", the middle 1/3 will follow and since the rear 1/3 already has action, you get much more "snake like side to side slither movement over the entire length of the lure (like real fish)". You turn the entire bait into a realistic swimming machine. Thing is from what aklac said, it is not easy "perfecting the mold". If you try this good luck! Then design a custom jig head for it to maximize swimming action while still having solid hookups. If you pursue this, good luck and let us know how it goes. Not easy from what Im told. But the action is unununreal. "Uber exagerated gil style"


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry to be o dense, but what is a POP mold?


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

POP stands for plaster of paris. 

Nice job spinnerbayt! I like the yellow one with the "perch stripes" did you airbrush those on? what paint did you use?


----------

